# Train Help



## Jeremy33 (Mar 8, 2014)

I had a family member passed away several years ago and I ended up with a big box of trains. I wasn't really into them at the time so they have been sitting in the garage boxed up since then. Fast-forward to now I have a son that is almost two and he is fascinated by trains. He is always wanting to watch them on TV and play with little plastic or metal ones. I decided to get the set out of garage and see if it was something he could play with and it looked like something he would just end up tearing up since they have a lot of small pieces. The tracks also looked a little rusted and the transformer needed some new wires and cord. Maybe you guys could help me out and let me know if there is a market for any of this stuff if i wanted to sell it and get some things he could actually use and play with instead. All of it is Lionel I would think it is from the 50s or 60s and look to be in the original boxes.

3356 Horsecar and Corral
3562 Barrel car
6414 Automobile car
6517 Caboose
6415 Tank Car
6656 Stock Car
3662 Milk Car
2331 Virginian.... i found where there were different versions of this and this one is yellow and black


Is there a way to check the functioning of an engine other than having a working track set up?

Any help or advice is appreciated.


----------



## SRV1 (Nov 14, 2010)

I found out recently that a lot of old Lionel stuff can be very valuable. I had no idea the market was there but apparently it's there. Depending on the condition, that engine could be worth several hundred dollars. Maybe much more. I've seen some that are worth 2 to 4 grand. I'm far from an expert on it because I'm personally not into them. 
For a few bucks you can list on ebay as an experiment. Start things at 0.99. Put a high reserve on them so you don't have to sell if you don't want to, and see what things get bid up to. Wait a few weeks, relist and try it again. That's about the only realistic way to see what you'll get on the open market. You may be able to find somebody at a club that can test the engine for you. 

If you post some pics, somebody here can probably give you a ballpark figure. FWIW, the new technology that's out now in the hobby is much easier to use and much more dynamic if you're looking for something for your son.


----------



## Jeremy33 (Mar 8, 2014)

SRV1 said:


> I found out recently that a lot of old Lionel stuff can be very valuable. I had no idea the market was there but apparently it's there. Depending on the condition, that engine could be worth several hundred dollars. Maybe much more. I've seen some that are worth 2 to 4 grand. I'm far from an expert on it because I'm personally not into them.
> For a few bucks you can list on ebay as an experiment. Start things at 0.99. Put a high reserve on them so you don't have to sell if you don't want to, and see what things get bid up to. Wait a few weeks, relist and try it again. That's about the only realistic way to see what you'll get on the open market. You may be able to find somebody at a club that can test the engine for you.
> 
> If you post some pics, somebody here can probably give you a ballpark figure. FWIW, the new technology that's out now in the hobby is much easier to use and much more dynamic if you're looking for something for your son.



Thanks. I figured e-bay would be my best route. I'll attempt to find a train club in the Arkansas/Oklahoma area and see if there is anyone that could lend a hand.

Here is an attempt of posting a photo of the engine. The chrome is a little messed up on the rail section as you can see here:


----------



## SRV1 (Nov 14, 2010)

Several of them on ebay right now priced 250 to $900+ for a perfect one. Gives you some idea anyway. 

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

That 2331 being yellow and black is rather scarce, second only to the blue and yellow one with a gray shell painted in those colors. The best thing to do is browse e-bay looking at closed auctions for an idea of value. Condition determines overall value having original and intact boxes can add substantially more value. I've seen empty boxes bring more than the items themselves in some cases. Once you do decide to sell, I'd set a reserve on initial listing and gauge response. You can offer as a complete set or individually, which can be good and bad. In looking it appears to be http://www.lionel-train-set.com/1957/Lionel%20Train%20Set%202285W%20with%202331%20Two%20Motor%20Fairbanks-Morse%20Virginian%20Diesel%20Locomotive.htm with a few additional pieces. 

If you do decide to offer it here first, you must state a price and can add "obo" if willing to negotiate.


Carl


----------



## Jeremy33 (Mar 8, 2014)

Kwikster said:


> That 2331 being yellow and black is rather scarce, second only to the blue and yellow one with a gray shell painted in those colors. The best thing to do is browse e-bay looking at closed auctions for an idea of value. Condition determines overall value having original and intact boxes can add substantially more value. I've seen empty boxes bring more than the items themselves in some cases. Once you do decide to sell, I'd set a reserve on initial listing and gauge response. You can offer as a complete set or individually, which can be good and bad. In looking it appears to be http://www.lionel-train-set.com/1957/Lionel%20Train%20Set%202285W%20with%202331%20Two%20Motor%20Fairbanks-Morse%20Virginian%20Diesel%20Locomotive.htm with a few additional pieces.
> 
> If you do decide to offer it here first, you must state a price and can add "obo" if willing to negotiate.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the advice. I'll look on e-bay and attempt to find someone in the area that can tell me if it is in working condition or not.

Thanks for all the help and I'm sure I'll have more questions later.


----------



## packnrat (Feb 26, 2014)

those old toy trains are not toys for kids to bang around.
get values for them some might be worth insuring.
even selling to a collector and paying off your mortgage.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

Since they were just sitting in the garage anyway what's the harm in keeping them? Who knows, maybe as your son gets older he will appreciate this sort of thing...the history of the trains and a connection to his relatives. 

The cheap toys that he will bang around now can be had for next to nothing on craigslist.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

http://www.postwarlionel.com/cgi-bin/postwar?ITEM=2331
A little info.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Welcome to the site.

I don't know what you are planning on getting instead as N scale and HO would fall apart too, and quicker.
O gauge, (what you have) will stand up to abuse more then the other scales.

The perfect way to go would be wooden Thomas trains to start him with. Keep the ones you have as he gets older then you can introduce him to the O gauge.

If you use what you have and don't leave him unsupervised and train him what not to do you have some nice items to start with.

Track can be cleaned up, a new wire on the transformer can be done.

You must have O track? That engine will not run on O/27 track. 
The difference from O and O/27 tube track,







What transformer do you have?

There is a lot of basic stuff here to help you understand how to hook up the trains, http://thortrains.net/manual1.htm

If you can't navigate back click here after you look at the above link.
http://thortrains.net/manualx.htm


You can set up some straights after you clean them up and hook the transformer up to test, how bad is the cord?

The do's and don'ts on cleaning track, basically all you need to have nice and clean is the top of the tubes, http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=2433&highlight=tubular+track


By all means ask here too if you need the help, I would keep what you have.:smokin:


----------



## Jeremy33 (Mar 8, 2014)

big ed said:


> Welcome to the site.
> 
> I don't know what you are planning on getting instead as N scale and HO would fall apart too, and quicker.
> O gauge, (what you have) will stand up to abuse more then the other scales.
> ...



Thanks for the info. I'm fairly sure i have the right track. Do I have to have the remote control track section setup or can i just put down a few straight pieces? The transformer is a LW and the cord is completely gone. It looks like I need to solder a new one in.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Jeremy33 said:


> Thanks for the info. I'm fairly sure i have the right track. Do I have to have the remote control track section setup or can i just put down a few straight pieces? The transformer is a LW and the cord is completely gone. It looks like I need to solder a new one in.


See the height difference in the 2 tracks? Measure what you have it is most likely O.
O is the taller of the 2.

When you ask remote control section do you mean one of these?
It is called a lockon it is what you use to hook up the wires from the transformer,









They come without the light.

Just stick the wires up from underneath jam them into the underside of the tube to just test the train, the center rail is the hot and any outside rail will be the ground. You can do this to test but first you need the cord fixed.

You have a 125 watt transformer.
http://www.postwarlionel.com/cgi-bin/postwar?ITEM=LW


----------



## Jeremy33 (Mar 8, 2014)

I have that part. I'll try to give it a shot later.


----------



## Jeremy33 (Mar 8, 2014)

big ed said:


> Just stick the wires up from underneath jam them into the underside of the tube to just test the train, the center rail is the hot and any outside rail will be the ground. You can do this to test but first you need the cord fixed.
> 
> You have a 125 watt transformer.
> http://www.postwarlionel.com/cgi-bin/postwar?ITEM=LW


I got a cord hooked up to the transformer and was able to get it to run by jamming the wires under the track tubes. I was able to get it to go forwards and backwards and it looked like all of the lights on it were working. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Jeremy33 said:


> I got a cord hooked up to the transformer and was able to get it to run by jamming the wires under the track tubes. I was able to get it to go forwards and backwards and it looked like all of the lights on it were working. Thanks for the help!


Welcome..................................,
now your not getting off that easy now.

What are you going to do with them?
You have a nice start for a RR?
How much track do you have?

You have room for a 4x8 table? Better yet a 8x8?

I bet your son would love to see them go. 

The locomotive looks in good shape, it probably needs a service. (lube)
And a good cleaning we here can help you out.

Got to go now. :smokin:


----------



## Jeremy33 (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm still not 100% sure what I'm going to do with them. I would probably be a few years before its anything he could get really involved with. I don't have a table other than a 4x4. The transformer scares me to death and probably would need a professional to look over it before it had much use.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

The LW transformer is really easy to work on, cord replacement is straight forward. Mine works very well, all I've done is replace the cord and handle (mine was missing).http://pictures.olsenstoy.com/searchcd31.htm?itm=658

Here's a few good things to remember:
1) Use motor oil for lube on all things, it'll last a very long time and never gum up. Avoid 3-n-1, light machine oil, sewing machine oil for that very reason. Avoid grease in all but one place, the worm gear of the motor drive and then a thin film.

2)Use green scotch-brite pads (kitchen scrub pads) for cleaning track, wheels, etc. Avoid steel wool and sand paper, the particles can be a nightmare later on.

3) Get a copy of Greenberg's repair manual, invaluable in repairing your trains later on.

4) Bookmark these links Very good resources:
http://pictures.olsenstoy.com/searchcd1.htm 

http://www.postwarlionel.com/

http://www.tandem-associates.com/lionel/lionelident.htm

Carl


----------

